# brake acuator by-pass



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone by-passed the brake acuator and how is it working so far? I need to do something as my brake acuator is bad and don`t want to fork out the money for a new one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you are talking about the KEBC:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1081


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

DG-6, Works GREAT and the Light works RIGHT


----------



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok thanks. I just did the mod also and removed the fork. It is differnt driving now not seeing the 2x4 4x4 flashing anymore. This site is so great. Thanks again


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I deleted my KEBC last year and haven't looked back! Engine brake still works great and no more annoying noises. Plus now that I changed mine over to a manual 4wd.....my brute is actuator free and happy as can be. :rockn:


----------

